# Random freezes with kernel 3.0.6

## guimera

Hi,

I am experiencing random freezes since I upgraded to the new 3.0.6 kernel. To be quite honest, I've not been able to relate the freezes to anything I do or run in the system, so I guess the first question would be how can I diagnose what's causing the freezes. Everything seems to work ok if I boot in my old 2.6.39 kernel.

Any help on where I should start looking will be much appreciated.

Roger

----------

## tuxdream

Hi !

For me, everything is normal until this appears in the file /var/log/message :

```

irq 16: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Pid: 0, comm: kworker/0:0 Not tainted 3.0.6-gentoo #4

Call Trace:

 <IRQ>  [<ffffffff810d9411>] __report_bad_irq+0x31/0xd0

 [<ffffffff810d9803>] note_interrupt+0x123/0x1e0

 [<ffffffff810d7a65>] handle_irq_event_percpu+0xb5/0x210

 [<ffffffff810d7bf5>] handle_irq_event+0x35/0x60

 [<ffffffff810da0b1>] handle_fasteoi_irq+0x51/0xd0

 [<ffffffff8103d254>] handle_irq+0x44/0xa0

 [<ffffffff8103cec8>] do_IRQ+0x58/0xe0

 [<ffffffff816833d3>] common_interrupt+0x13/0x13

 [<ffffffff81082fd8>] ? __do_softirq+0x58/0x1c0

 [<ffffffff8168b9dc>] ? call_softirq+0x1c/0x30

 [<ffffffff8103d315>] ? do_softirq+0x65/0xa0

 [<ffffffff81083375>] ? irq_exit+0x65/0x70

 [<ffffffff810573c9>] ? smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x69/0xa0

 [<ffffffff8168b553>] ? apic_timer_interrupt+0x13/0x20

 <EOI>  [<ffffffff8137726e>] ? arch_local_irq_enable+0x8/0xd

 [<ffffffff810a3055>] ? sched_clock_idle_wakeup_event+0x15/0x20

 [<ffffffff81377e98>] ? acpi_idle_enter_bm+0x211/0x249

 [<ffffffff814db454>] ? cpuidle_idle_call+0xb4/0x230

 [<ffffffff8103a1e6>] ? cpu_idle+0x56/0x80

 [<ffffffff8167d106>] ? start_secondary+0x197/0x19c

handlers:

 [<ffffffff813ac330>] i915_driver_irq_handler

 [<ffffffff8143e470>] sky2_intr

 [<ffffffff8146f050>] usb_hcd_irq

 [<ffffffff8146f050>] usb_hcd_irq

 Disabling IRQ #16

```

After that, the system becomes very slow. Do you have something similar in your log file ?

Everything works fine with my old kernel 2.6.37. To date, I haven't found a solution.

----------

## asturm

3.0.10 has just been released, try that - maybe it's already been fixed.

----------

## tuxdream

Hi !

I tried with version 3.1.1. After running for 4 hours, there is no error. Wait & See !

----------

